# Rich and Free



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Eighteen months into his most recent battle with melanoma cancer, my friend Greg has fought through brain and lung surgery, chemotherapy, antibody therapy, and radiation. With much prayer, awesome support from family and friends, and an expert team of doctors, his latest reports seem promising. The existing tumors are shrinking and no new ones are forming.

He called with the good news, and a request to hit the river with our kayaks and fly rods. Twisted my arm till I said "yes". 

Today was the day . . . . and the fish were biting. We each caught more beautiful sunfish, bass, and cichlids than we could count. The San Marcos river is way down in flow, but the pools are clear and full of fish. Poppers were the way to go today. The river banks are overflowing with frogs and grasshoppers. 

Let's go fishing.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

great news about your bud looks like you guys had a great day fishing thanks for sharing.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Great post!!!


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

That's awesome!! God has certainly worked his magic!!

Great pics!


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Great to hear about your friend.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice , great pics, Congrats!


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Glad to hear about your friend and great post!

Was on the SM myself today. Bunch of little perch and one small bass that spit the fly at the kayak. Your definitely right about the flow being down. Made it upstream from Stokes to Saltgrass easily.


----------

